# "S" curved Routing.



## wildhorse (Jun 4, 2008)

I want to round over the edge of a 1/2" thick piece with a Bullnose type bit. I figure that it'll produce a nice even rounding of the edge. However the piece is not straight. It has "s" curves and 180 degree turns that make it impossible to use a table fence. At least I think so. What's the best way to successfully round over the edge of my project piece? I'd like to use the Bull nose bit but if there's a different method I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

Wildhorse


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Wildhorse

How about a cove bit with a bearing on it ..


===========


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Bob is correct (as usual). Use a bearing with the correct offset that you need. The router will follow the wood. No corners- you would need to use some hand tools for the close spaces. -Derek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't see why a bullnose cutter in a small based router couldn't be used, if the inside curve is too tight just approach from the rear, just make sure that the cutter is dead on centre of the thickness and you shouldn't see the crossover points. A piece of scrap needs to be screwed to the router base to be kept tight against the rear of the workpiece and remember that with a bullnose cutter you can't lift the router, it must be slid back to the end.
You could of course use the same method using a roundover cutter adjusting it accurately on a test piece and the router can of course be lifted.


----------



## wildhorse (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responce. However, a cove bit would cut the exact opposite profile I'm looking for. I could use a roundover bit and flip the piece but that can result in the profile being off center.

Wildhorse.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wildhorse

Sorry I did say cove but I meant bull nose with a bearing..

Bull Nose Router Bits (w/ ball bearing guides)
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bull.html#Bull_Nose_Ball_Bearing_Anchor

=========


----------



## wildhorse (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks again for the quick response. Just wondering where I can get a bull nose bit with a bearing. I have 2 bull nose bits with 1/2" shafts and neither have a bearing or a place for one. Is there a device like a mandrel that will accomodate a bull nose insert with space for a bearing? If so where can I get one?

Wildhorse.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wildhorse

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bt_bull.html#Bull_Nose_Ball_Bearing_Anchor

=====


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

You could also use a template guide bushing with your current bull nose bit.


----------



## wildhorse (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks to both Charles and Bob. Of course my wife is going to leave me if I buy one more router bit. Hey, maybe if I finally made something for her...do ya think? Guess we're gonna find out. I'm going to give both methods a try.

It's exactly for this reason that I joined this forum. Expert suggestions/help freely given. SUPER!!!

Wildhorse


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What am I missing gentlemen, as I understand the situation is we have wood with twists and turns plus 180* turns. This means that using a bearing cutter a pattern will have to be fixed to the workpiece, is this possible with such a shape? It would be interesting to know the size and purpose of this project.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Is it possible to get a pic of the piece in question? I'm with Harry on this one, think I'm missing something.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I don't think is doing this but sometimes " S " curved routing is called making gooseneck molding,,, the video is just one way to make it with the router and a ski jig.

http://www.woodworkersedge.com/Gooseneck.htm


=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As you know Bj. I specialise in ski mounted routing, but the description of the project in question is to put a roundover on the edge of 1/2" material that twists and turns, making routing with skis pretty well impossible. I'm sure that it's not only Ken and I who would like to see exact details of the proposed project, but all who have been following this post.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the Ski Jig Demo BJ. I have saved your other posts about router ski jigs.
When WOOD becomes available (long story) these posts will be very helpful.
Thanks and take care
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

Thanks,,, I think it's a neat way to make gooseneck molding ,,,I know Harry said it's impossible to do with the ski jig but he sure did a nice job making the very hard gooseneck molding and it would not be to hard to run in on the band saw after to the router job to use part of it for some other molding jobs..

=========


=======


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply BJ. One question if I might, the guide holes in my Porter Cable router are only about 1/4" the rods that I see look like 3/8 or larger. I know that my eye sight was going years ago and my monitor gets smudgy with nose prints trying to see better, are the rods larger than 1/4.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

Yep, I do use the Crafsman base with the ski jigs, they have 3/8" holes unlike the PC but you can drill out the PC to 3/8" if you want,,,the 1/4" holes are just to small to support the router...


===========


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks BJ
Another router, hmmmmm, the wife thinks I have to many and says, "they all do the same thing, why do you need more than one" I tell her that all men are not alike - same with routers. I think she sees my weakness.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Doyle

Me too,,, (routers) She asked how many do now have now ? ,,, I said I guess as many hammers, they all do the same job but they all do a diff. type jobs as well  and I'm a bit lazzy, I don't like switching routers around...

Can't have to many hammers or routers  

============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm with Bj. on this one Doyle, 1/4" rods are too flexible, even if they are short. The ideal is 12mm or 1/2" as used by Makita and Hitachi. As for a second router, just tell your wife that HARRY said that at LEAST two routers are essential for anyone serious about routing, and tell her about all the wonderful things you will be able to make for her!


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Harry;
I will be checking out routers first opportunity, I live over 100 miles round trip to the nearest store, Lowe's, Home Depot and such. It may be awhile. Thanks again
Take care
Doyle


----------



## wildhorse (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Guys,
There was a request for a drawing or description of my project. Not sure how to attach a photo or drawing to a response especially since I don't have one yet. As to a description here goes. I make a large tray, 23" across, that highlights either the grain of heavily figured wood or a copper laminate. As it is you can only lay the tray down or lean it against something. I wanted to make an upright support like a plate holder that would allow for a better display of the piece. I took a plate holder that my wife still doesn't know is missing and re-drew the outline on some graph paper enlarging it several times. I then transfered the drawing to some 1/4' MDF stock to make a template. Now I can scroll-saw out all of the blanks I want. The hitch came when I needed to round over the edges of the blanks. The only straight side just gets a straight champher, yeah I can't spell either, but all the curved edges are rounded over. 

Hope that explains what I'm doing.

Wildhorse.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Wildhorse,

This sounds like all you need is a roundover bit with a top bearing. If you wish to use a Chamfer bit, they too have the top bearing as well. Keep in mind you will need a "pin" in the router plate to get the piece started. IMHO, this should be done on the router table.

Now, of course you could do this the old fashion way.... hand files and sandpaper.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wildhorse

It sounds like you maybe trying to use to big of a round over they make many,many sizes..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_round_over.html

By the way here's a FREE program that will let you draw almost anything and in anysize.

http://majorgeeks.com/Paint.NET_d4548.html
http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=5576

==========


----------

